# Parieren (Schamane)



## Bananenwurst (3. April 2008)

bei mir wird die chance zu parieren durch das talent waffen der geister nicht in die anzeige miteinberechnet. ansonsten finde ich den charplaner super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

